# rca output f/r/sw



## suoabb (May 20, 2012)

i am curious is the signal that comes from front/rear/subwoofer the same?
i have an equalizer that has 6 output but i somehow damage the left subwoofer output. my bass does still hit but if i set balance to only left side i won't hear any bass.
i am using a jl 900/5 amp and it does has option to set input as only 4 channels (L/R) but will it effect the sound?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

suoabb said:


> *i am curious is the signal that comes from front/rear/subwoofer the same?*
> i have an equalizer that has 6 output but i somehow damage the left subwoofer output. my bass does still hit but if i set balance to only left side i won't hear any bass.
> i am using a jl 900/5 amp and it does has option to set input as only 4 channels (L/R) but will it effect the sound?


depends on the HU. some have filters you can apply, some dont. some have SW level adjustment, some dont.

most cases, a sub will sound bad if you dont have a LPF on it, but it wont hurt it. if you blew up a sub, then it is cause by either too much power (melted coils) or too much mechanical excursion (caused by too much power, poor enclosure design or no sub sonic filter.)

if those subs are in a common chamber, stop using it or you will blow up the other one too


----------



## suoabb (May 20, 2012)

well i have a alpine hu connected to era-g310 equalizer via ai-net and so the output that goes to the amp is from the equalizer not HU.

when i said left side rca is damage it was my fault i try to solder new rca connection on the actual eq cause someone how i damage the orginal rca output female plug that was connected to eq board.


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

is the rca out on the eq damaged or is it the hu rca out?


----------

